# Rocking horses



## Chuck M (Apr 11, 2012)

Last fall I took part in The Wood Whisperer's Charity build and built a couple rocking horses.
I built the first one and was disappointed when I had some major tear out drilling the countersinks for the screws. 
http://i95.Rule #2/albums/l127/chuck_050382/Wood%20Projects/IMAG0065.jpg
So I set the sides from that horse in the corner and started another. I was building 2 horses at that time, one for my son and one for my nephew. The rocking horses were to be the boys Christmas gifts. 
I got them finished the week before Christmas.
http://i95.Rule #2/albums/l127/chuck_050382/Wood%20Projects/IMAG0191-1.jpg
After Christmas I decided I would try to salvage the other rocking horse parts and decided I would distress it, I want the stain it so the stained wood would show through and not the pine. After staining it I couldn't bring myself to paint it. So I went ahead and finished it with shellac. I used stain-able wood filler to fix the tear out and to plug the screw holes. 
http://i95.Rule #2/albums/l127/chuck_050382/Wood%20Projects/IMAG0326.jpg


----------



## CodyS (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Chuck M (Apr 12, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: Very nice I bet they LOVED them , I had a friend once told me pine is nice  , but when you want something to last as a hairloom piece need to change the wood up  I built some different ones than yours, then I stepped up an changed, an I want to encourge you to do the same. I have a set of full plans here an I will send you a copy of them if you change your wood up to Maple an Cherry or any hard wood with some contrasting. Dont get me wrong here You do beautiful work, but below is a Pic of a rocking Jackass ( Yes a Rocking Jackass) .........
> 
> I would encourge you to take the next step an use a hard wood, an you will see you projects come alive in front of you
> Roy
> ...


I agree that hardwoods are typically nicer, but at the time of building these I didn't have a way to prepare rough stock and I couldn't afford s4s hardwoods. These were a fun project, and really helped me get more comfortable apply finish.

I have since gotten more comfortable with my using my hand planes and am going to build a router sled to be able to plane with. I have also gotten some walnut and cherry that a local wood worker gave me, he was cleaning up his shop so it was smaller pieces. Some of it has been surfaced, and some of it is rough sawn.

The rocking jackass looks very nice.


----------

